# Who's cooked turkey at a competition?



## foozer (May 7, 2008)

Do you cook a whole turkey, just a breast or other section of the bird?


----------



## bbq bubba (May 7, 2008)

What kind of comp?
Read your rules, never heard of a Turkey comp.


----------



## smok'n steve (May 7, 2008)

I won!!!!!!


----------

